# Paypal



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 3, 2014)

Anyone else get switched over to the new paypal interface? It sucks... I am not liking this at all. I don't know where anything is, and it's all moved around. I've sent over 100 invoices in the past 30 days... yet it took me 5 minutes to find where to send one tonight. 

UGH


----------



## SENC (Sep 3, 2014)

After clicking on the "SEND AND REQUEST" tab, you click on the great big button on the right that says "CREATE AND INVOICE". I would have thought even a Kentucky boy could figure that out. They're even using a new slogan (stolen from Geico) to promo the new page... "So easy even Tony can do it"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 3, 2014)

That tab aint there no more... the invoices are buried in the 'tools' tab now. Just don't like change... especially when it involves my money. I guess they're doing it slowly to everyone... A friend of mine was posting how they hated the new paypal last week... now I know what they meant, and why they hate it.


----------



## Tclem (Sep 3, 2014)

100 invoices in 30 days you can hire somebody to work your paypal

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 3, 2014)

Odd, Jonathan. My paypal interface has definitely changed and is different than it was a week or so ago, but doesn't look like that. In fact, as I recall, mine did look like that and it was difficult to navigate. But today's is pretty straightforward. Maybe they figured out that I needed the Mississippi version.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 3, 2014)

Tclem said:


> 100 invoices in 30 days you can hire somebody to work your paypal


Nope... lol. Barely broke even by the time I paid for bandsaw blades haha


----------



## Tclem (Sep 3, 2014)

What are you cutting? Bricks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 3, 2014)

SENC said:


> Odd, Jonathan. My paypal interface has definitely changed and is different than it was a week or so ago, but doesn't look like that. In fact, as I recall, mine did look like that and it was difficult to navigate. But today's is pretty straightforward. Maybe they figured out that I needed the Mississippi version.
> 
> View attachment 58802


That's what mine looked like until today. It looked that way last night, then this evening, it had changed. Worst. Makeover. Ever.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 3, 2014)

Tclem said:


> What are you cutting? Bricks


Close. Yellow wooden bricks that have dirt in the crevices.


----------



## Tclem (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm sending invoices now and it is the same hmmmm


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 3, 2014)

They must be doing it like Facebook does... where big changes happen slowly over a period of time. It was last week when my friend posted that. I didn't realize what they meant until mine changed. I'm guessing yours will change in time.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 3, 2014)

Go to the bottom of the page and click on" classic site"

Is all I do then the old site comes back up.

Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 3, 2014)

Wow... I kept looking for something like that. It wasn't at the bottom for me, but after googling (helps to have the correct terminology), I found out that it's under 'More'. 

So... big thanks! Now I feel kind of dumb for not finding this myself.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## dycmark (Sep 8, 2014)

The paypal interface is based on server sets. they deploy changes and even fixes across server sets and sometimes you get lucky (or painfully unlucky) and get left out of changes. Until recently I had an interface and navigation from almost 8 years ago. it was so old that i couldn't even get tech support because they couldn't tell me where to find things. most of them had never even seen the version of the interface I had. There were a few things in my account that actually couldn't be accessed because the interface didn't have them as options even though they currently were. it really sucked. so... while change is hard at least your servers are getting updated and maintained. 

Interestingly enough I got a new interface about 3 months ago but it is an early version of what everyone is getting now so it (sadly again) looks quite a bit different. but that is subject to unexpected change at any time. 

Mark


----------



## TurnTex (Sep 8, 2014)

If you are doing a lot of Paypal invoices, do yourself a favor and download the Paypal Excel template. You can find it here: https://www.paypal.com/webapps/mpp/excel-invoice-template-plugin

It resides on your computer and is MUCH faster. I can create and send and invoice in 20-30 seconds and never even have to click around on Paypal and get frustrated when it is running slow! Give it a shot, you will be glad you did!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 8, 2014)

TurnTex said:


> If you are doing a lot of Paypal invoices, do yourself a favor and download the Paypal Excel template. You can find it here: https://www.paypal.com/webapps/mpp/excel-invoice-template-plugin
> 
> It resides on your computer and is MUCH faster. I can create and send and invoice in 20-30 seconds and never even have to click around on Paypal and get frustrated when it is running slow! Give it a shot, you will be glad you did!



Thanks, I'll give it a shot. I use excel a lot at work, just never realized I could do it that way.


----------



## TurnTex (Sep 10, 2014)

Jonathan, be sure to let us know how you like it. If you are like me and prefer local over internet based, you will love this! Much faster and super easy!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 10, 2014)

I actually tried it out yesterday. It works quite well. Much easier than the online form. I am very glad that you suggested this!


----------

